# what qualifications do you have?



## Jonny Boy

hey i was just wondering what kind of qualifications, medals, awards, or anything eles you may have in your cadet experiance weather it be army navy of air.


----------



## Docherty

NSCE, STAFF, Lord Strat, RCLME, ACSM, Scuba...


----------



## madchicken

Red Star, CL, Bronze Fitness, Basic Snare, Emergency First-aid.  Lol not to much


----------



## Chang

basic, gold star, bugle badge, standard first aid, gold fitness, music level 2


----------



## Saorse

This should be fun to see what others have.

NSCE Qualified, Legion Cadet Medal of Excellence, First Class Marksman, Gold Fitness, Standard First Aid


----------



## cursedhighlander

Gold fitness and red star


----------



## mcpl_spunky

green, red, silver star. silver fitness all of my shooting levels with cross and crown.first aid, CL


----------



## Jonny Boy

i have

rank - MWO
position- SSM, was a drum major for 1 and a half years (march 03 - October 04)
qualifications-

NSCE
CLI- Adventure
cross rifles (level one)
silver fitness
standard first aid
drummer (level one)
leadership and challenge.


edit- i forgot 

top nsce
also i will be completing my silver D of E in July
at leadership and challenge i got cadet of the week award in theperseverance department


----------



## ouyin2000

ok where do i start

NSCE
Master Cadet
CLI Rifle Coach
All the ranks up to MWO
Gold fitness
Distinguished marksman
Standard firstaid
Legion medal of excellence
Provincial biathlon


----------



## Jonny Boy

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> ok where do i start
> 
> NSCE
> Master Cadet
> CLI Rifle Coach
> All the ranks up to MWO
> Gold fitness
> Distinguished marksman
> Standard firstaid
> Legion medal of excellence
> Provincial biathlon



do you really need to say nsce? i mean it is imposible to get your master cadet unless you have nsce


----------



## ouyin2000

if you put it that way, i wouldnt need to say my CLI either, since master cadet takes precidence over that too


----------



## condor888000

Rank: FSgt

Position: Flt Comd

Camps: 
Physical Education and Recreational Training.
Aircrew Survival(last year at Lac Sab)
Glider(1 of 320 nationally, 60 or so regionally)

Quals:
Level 5 complete(done training)
Emergency 1st aid
Bronze fitness

Civie quals through cadets:
GPL=Glider Pilots Licence (yes I know it's down twice)
Restricted Radio Operators Permit(Aviation)

That's it so far.


----------



## purple peguin

I have : bronze fitness, green star ( now becoming red), cross rifles with crowns, basic marksman and shooting compitition badge. And last but not least rank: corperal.


----------



## sgt_mandal

Rank: WO2  ;D

Positions: Flt Comd, Flag Party Commander, Drill Team 2 I/C, Senior Band Member

Camps: 
Introduction to aircrew survival (2003 in Greenwood)
Survival Instructors Course (2004 in Bagotville)

Quals:
Level 3 complete now level 4
Standard First Aid
Excellence for fitness

I think that's it. Yes, Condor, I stole your format. ;D


----------



## condor888000

Forgot civie quals through cadets, wait a sec, you probably don't have any...silly SI, tricks are for kids!


----------



## sgt_mandal

so................


----------



## condor888000

So...............I need sleep...................


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

Sgt.
Gold Star
CL
Expert Marksman
Emergency First Aid (soon standard)


----------



## Jonny Boy

FSgt_mandal said:
			
		

> Rank: FSgt
> 
> Positions: Flt Comd, Flag Party Commander, Drill Team 2 I/C, Senior Band Member
> 
> Camps:
> Introduction to aircrew survival (2003 in Greenwood)
> Survival Instructors Course (2004 in Bagotville)
> 
> Quals:
> Level 3 complete now level 4
> Standard First Aid
> Excellence for fitness
> 
> I think that's it. Yes, Condor, I stole your format. ;D



he stole the first part from me  ;D  no worries though


----------



## condor888000

Did I? Crap, I didn't even realize it...and all pilots are supposed to be observant...


----------



## 407QOCH

Hmm not very many compared to most of you,

Corporal
Distinguished marksman
CL (soon to be CLI MArksman)
silver star
emergancy first aid
zone shooting team pin
connaught pin
top 50 shooters pin
gold fitness
125th cadet pin
and i think thats all


----------



## Jonny Boy

407QOCH said:
			
		

> Hmm not very many compared to most of you,
> 
> Corporal
> Distinguished marksman
> CL (soon to be CLI MArksman)
> silver star
> emergancy first aid
> zone shooting team pin
> connaught pin
> top 50 shooters pin
> gold fitness
> 125th cadet pin
> and i think thats all



shouldn't you take off the 125 pin? it is the 126th year now.

EDIT- also the connaught pin and 125 arn't qualifications


----------



## Saorse

*Nods in Agreement*


----------



## sgt_mandal

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> he stole the first part from me   ;D  no worries though


I did:|? I just quoted Condor, meh whatever. I changed it a little anyhow


----------



## Zedic_1913

I guess I'll jump on board ...

Rank:
Chief Warrant Officer

Appointment: RSM, Drill Team Commander

Qualifications/Courses:
Master Cadet
Staff Cadet Platoon Warrant Officer
Army Cadet Exchange - Denmark
CLI Military Band
NSCE
Emergency First Aid
Marksman
Gold Fitness
Former Drum Major
Level 3 Clarinet
Level 1 Alto Sax
Level 1 Bagpipes

Awards:
Bronze Duke of Edinburgh's Award
Royal Canadian Legion Cadet Medal of Excellence
Army Cadet Long Service Medal
Best Senior NCM
Top NSCE Award (LHQ)
Best Bandsperson Award

I have also done both Junior and Senior Leadership Courses run through the 4 ONT R cadet corps on the March Break, and will be staffing those for my 3rd year as the course RSM.


----------



## big bad john

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> I guess I'll jump on board ...
> 
> Rank:
> Chief Warrant Officer
> 
> Qualifications/Courses:
> Master Cadet
> Army Cadet Exchange - Denmark
> CLI Military Band
> NSCE
> Emergency First Aid
> Marksman
> Gold Fitness
> Former Drum Major
> Level 3 Clarinet
> Level 1 Alto Sax
> Level 1 Bagpipes
> 
> Awards:
> Bronze Duke of Edinburgh's Award
> Royal Canadian Legion Cadet Medal of Excellence
> Army Cadet Long Service Medal
> Best Senior NCM
> Top NSCE Award (LHQ)
> Best Bandsperson Award


and I hope that you apply to RMC or go for a commission some other way.  Great start in life.


----------



## Zedic_1913

big bad john said:
			
		

> and I hope that you apply to RMC or go for a commission some other way.   Great start in life.


Thank you very much sir, I have aspired to go to RMC or be an officer in the CF by some other means ... I have also recently finished my processing for RMC and am awaiting the decision of the National Selection Board.


----------



## big bad john

Good on you!


----------



## q_1966

Rank: Sgt.

Achievements:
Cross Rifles Level 1 (Need to re-qualify)
Silver Fitness (Need to re-qualify)
Emergency First Aid (Qualified)

Course's/Exchanges:
CL, VACSTC
Zone 1 Expedition (Weekend GPS Training at VACSTC)
CLI: D&C, VACSTC


----------



## 407QOCH

O sorry about that.


----------



## q_1966

407QOCH said:
			
		

> O sorry about that.



Sorry bout what?


----------



## tyr

Ah time for an about average list of quals

CLI Adventure(going staff this summer)
Gold Star(going for NSCE)
Level 1 Pipes (level 2 as soon as I get someone to test me)
Level 2 Cross Rifles
Gold Fitness
Standard First Aid
Lord Strathcona Medal
Zone Shooting Competition
Rank:Warrant Officer(Master as soon as I have NSCE)(I hope)
Positions: Company Sergeant Major(My Corps doesn't have an RSM)
              Drill Team Commander


----------



## Docherty

Do you guys agree with me the NSCE has lost it's prestige?  Honestly NSCE has a low standard and too many people have it.


----------



## Saorse

Tell that to the great deal of cadets who fell out of ranks with the "March of Shame" after failing.

If anything, NSCE has more prestige now, in my humble opinion, now that it is a prerequisite for the higher ranks.


----------



## eliminator

That was a few years ago, but here we go:

Summer Camps:
-96 Basic
-97 Introduction to Leadership
-98 Senior Leadership Course
-99 Athletic Instructors Course
-00 Power Flying Scholarship

(not to many ppl have ever done the SLC, AIC, PWR trio)  8)

Quals:
-Excellence Level in Fitness
-Shooting Provincials (2x)
-Standard First Aid (5-6 times)
-Level 5 proficiency
-Band Instructor
-CHAP (yea yea)

Medals:
-Strat
-Legion Ex
-Legion 75th

Position:
Sqn Commander 99-00, 00-01


----------



## Sgt_McWatt

Summer Camps.
Basic,
CL,
CLI- Military band,
Centeral Region Expedition.

Other
Gold star(hopefully NSCE after I teach my classes.)
Wilderness First Aid,
Standad First Aid,
Emergency First Aid,
drumming. Lv1,
Gold Finess.


----------



## ouyin2000

eliminator said:
			
		

> Medals:...
> -Legion 75th


what is this?


----------



## Saorse

I was just about to ask that myself, MWO. I tried looking through every reference and CATO known to mankind, but I can't find anything on a Legion 75th (??) medal. Maybe it's an Air Cadet thing?


----------



## condor888000

Maybe it was a one time thing? First thing that comes to mind would be a medal for the 75th anniversary of the legion, that's likely not it though, I'll check the air CATO's when I get home...


----------



## ouyin2000

well the legion 75th anniversary medal would make too much sense....my question is why is an Air Cadet wearing it?


----------



## Saorse

From what I know, Air Cadets should not be wearing them, and I checked some Air Cadet Reference Books online, and can find no menton of the medal.  Hmm///


----------



## condor888000

I say we stop the random speculation and wait until eliminator gets on here and tells us what it is.


----------



## Big Foot

Also look at the fact he in no longer a cadet and no longer wears that medal. Rules change over the years ,this could be one of those changes.


----------



## eliminator

Ok, so here's the story on the Legion 75th medal:

It was a medal the legion produced for their 75th anniversary in 2001. I was fortunate enough to attend the celebration of this at a convention in Ottawa. Everyone who attended this event, by invitation only, was given the medal. I believe there was only about 10-15 cadets there from all over the country. Most of us had to give presentations on military affairs and mingle with the veterans all weekend. When I returned, we found out that we were given permission to wear the medal. So, it was more like a gimmi medal like a jubilee or a Canada 125. I also heard of cadets that got it via other means, prob cadet sqns or corps associated with legions.

Did I deserve it? Who knows. There wasn't any strict guidelines. But since my family is very active in the legion and I used to do alot with them, both with cadets and on my own, I guess this medal was warranted.

Here's a pic


----------



## eliminator

http://www.regions.cadets.ca/pac/armcad/thanks_e.asp

I just found this page... It mentions the medal

(obviously the CIC officers cant wear it)


----------



## ouyin2000

theres a big discussion on www.cadet-world.com as to whether or not cadets should be allowed to wear non cadet medals, and if so, how the wearing would go

congratulations on getting this medal, it looks fancy

i will leave it at that, as there is no need to make a second discussion as to whether cadets can or cannot wear nation decorations or legion medals on their cadet uniform


----------



## eliminator

I dont want to start anything, but since both the cadet medals and legion ones dont have "official national" standing and are not reconized by the honour system, I think it's ok that they go together.

Nation medals and cadet ones together is a diffrent story. Simple answer: No


----------



## Saorse

Pretty impressive. Looks like a very respectable medal!


----------



## eliminator

Hey, MCpl Saorse 

I'm from Cape Breton myself. You're out there in the sticks.


----------



## Saorse

That I am, my friend.   Inverness, Cape Breton.

Actually a nice tourist destination, got all the necessities witihn village limits, but we're 2 hours away from any sorts of mall or theatre, 5 hours from the metro centre of Nova Scotia... yeah, I'm out here, all right!


----------



## Wo. G

Camps:
Basic marksman, CL Marksman, CLI Mil Band, Band Sgt. Staff

Positions:
runs canteen ,flag party commander, drill team commander, assistant RSO/ range team captain, Platoon warrant, and I teach classes

Quailifications:
distinguished marksman, bronze fitness, level 2 flute, all stars up to gold and I am going to NSCE in TWO DAYS!!!

Awards:
Best female shot for 3 years running, and the legion medal of excellance


----------



## Saorse

Good Luck at NSCE.


----------



## 3RCR_Jones

Rank-SGT
Star- Silver
Camp- CL (Cannought)
Qual- Standard First Aid, Silver Fitness(missed gold by One push-up) :-[,  Marksman,  LOL Moch tower Wings(Jumping form the moch tower will earn us our wings,  but its just our corps that does it.  There not a official cadet pin) 

Mod: Please keep colours standard...a post thats maroon in colour doesnt help my eyes.


----------



## Zedic_1913

3RCR_Jones said:
			
		

> Moch tower Wings(Jumping form the moch tower will earn us our wings,   but its just our corps that does it.   There not a official cadet pin)


If your from the Petawawa corps I believe I had one of your cadets in my platoon, he seemed displeased when he was told to remove his mock tower wings, as they are not authorized for wear.


----------



## Jonny Boy

i would not let cadets wear them at my corp, they are not looked highly upon.  wearing moch wings is like me wearing a mock rank. it is not real, it is used for part of the para course, there should not be any given out to cadets.


----------



## Saorse

I have to say that I agree with this one. Could still be a fun corps tradition, though.


----------



## 3RCR_Jones

Thats exacty what we use them for, tradition.  And for some of the cadets in our corps think the wings are the greatest thing,  because it's not easy the first time you jump.) ;D


----------



## Jonny Boy

ya but still, do you know how many people laugh at moch wings?


----------



## Chainsaw

NSCE
ANAVETS
CLI Adventure
Warrant Officer
Expert Marksman
Standard First Aid (actually way higher)
First Responder (The way higher thing)
Open Water Diver
Bronze Fitness
Wilderness First Aid


----------



## 3RCR_Thomas

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> ya but still, do you know how many people laugh at moch wings?



*People are just Jealous of the wings because there corps doesn't have a tower to jump from. :threat:And the wings make our corps stand out compared to others :dontpanic:*.  

Rank MCPL
Camp- CL Cannought
Qual- Standard first aid, Bronze PT, *Moch Tower Wings*


----------



## DogOfWar

wouldnt they be called "mock tower" wings......

http://www.gfscc.com/MockTowerThumbnails.htm

yup- they sure are.


----------



## Jonny Boy

3RCR_Thomas said:
			
		

> *People are just Jealous of the wings because there corps doesn't have a tower to jump from. :threat:And the wings make our corps stand out compared to others :dontpanic:*.
> 
> Rank MCPL
> Camp- CL Cannought
> Qual- Standard first aid, Bronze PT, *Moch Tower Wings*



i have never met some one that ever said "i wish i had moch wings" or someone that is jealous. if other corps really wanted them than i am sure they would go out and get them. it is not very hard.

hey lets jump out of a tower with a bunch of ropes attached to us.   the only point to doing that is for para training. unless all the cadets in your corp go and do para they should not be wearing any wings of any type. period.

and um maroon is the colour of para not "i jumped out of a mock tower" so i wouldn't highlight moch wings in maroon.

if you think that wearing moch wings are right than what would you say to a reg force guy that failed his para but did the moch tower and wore the wings for it. he would get reamed up one side and down the other, and than they would take them off of you.

and the only way they stand out is because they look so ridiculous

but to get back on track......  i have almost finished my Silver D of E. it is by far one of the best things to do as a young Canadian.


----------



## Burrows

<sarcasm> I wish I had some dollar store trinket that said I jumped out of a tower wearing a bungee cord.... </sarcasm>


----------



## Zedic_1913

3RCR_Thomas said:
			
		

> *People are just Jealous of the wings because there corps doesn't have a tower to jump from. :threat:And the wings make our corps stand out compared to others :dontpanic:*.


Jealous of the wings?  Yeah right, first of all the wings are not authorized for cadets to wear, and secondly having a uniform with wings, medals, or other accoutrements means very little .... as I always base my opinion of someone on their actions and abilities.

Yes, the wings may make your corps stand out, but they also show that your staff advocate something which is unauthorized for cadets to wear.  My corps stands out by our hardworking and dedicated senior NCOs.


----------



## Jonny Boy

BeadWindow said:
			
		

> wouldnt they be called "mock tower" wings......
> 
> http://www.gfscc.com/MockTowerThumbnails.htm
> 
> yup- they sure are.



wow maybe all those kids should were mock wings. they are just as authorised as cadets are.


----------



## ouyin2000

the only tower with ropse i wanna use is the Abseiling tower we use

maybe i should get some fancy shmancy pin that is not allwoed ont he cadet uniform, because im "brave" enough to climb down a tower with a full set of gear, including harness, ropes, caribeeners(sp), helmet, etc ,etc


----------



## Michael OLeary

Before this thread continues as a battle of insults over mock tower wings, perhaps each of you should review the relevant threads that have discussed this in the past:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25424.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/4374.0.html

Whether you agree with the qualification or not really isn't the point. It exists within the cadet program and for some it is an achievement of which they are proud. Belittling them neither proves that mock tower wings have no value, nor does such behaviour speak well of your own maturity.

If you wish to continue a thread on the subject of mock tower wings, stick to arguments with logic and relavance to the role the requisite training has within the context of the Cadet program. Define and establish your arguments based on facts, not personal opinion.


----------



## Zedic_1913

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Whether you agree with the qualification or not really isn't the point. It exists within the cadet program and for some it is an achievement of which they are proud. Belittling them neither proves that mock tower wings have no value, nor does such behaviour speak well of your own maturity.


Sir, I am aware that the mock tower wings were once a qualification for cadets to wear, however I have yet to see them in any current regulations .... they are not in the star handbooks, on any badge posters, or in the most current version of the CATOs.  This would lead to the impression that they are no longer authorized for cadets to be wearing (another thing to note is that the cadets on the expedition course have to purchase their mock tower wings if they so choose to).

I am in no way belittling the mock tower, my comments were agaisnt the unauthorized wearing of these wings.  I would do the mock tower for the experiance, should the opporunity arise .... but I would not require unauthorized wings on my uniform to remind me of the experiance.


----------



## Saorse

Are they limited to a region or two? I personally have never seen them.


----------



## ouyin2000

not limited to any region, im sure your local surplus store would be able to get a hold of some...they just aren't worn, because those people who manage to complete the Para course have their full wings, and those who fail it, are (usually) too ashamed to wear anything


----------



## wohunter

I have gold fitness,nsce,cli riflecoach,cross and crown ,first aid, biathlon, german fitness badge,german shooting lanyard,and i took the Germany exchange.plus orinteering medals.


----------



## Jonny Boy

TomGledhill said:
			
		

> NSCE
> CLI
> Cross Rifles & Crown
> Gold Fitness
> First Aid
> Biathlon
> Shooting
> Jump Wings
> Some awards
> 
> Tom Gledhill



one quick question. were you one of the RSM's for the NSCE in Central Ontario? if you are than i remember you. i think we did NSCE at the same time. if not than forget eveything i have just said.


----------



## Zedic_1913

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> one quick question. were you one of the RSM's for the NSCE in Central Ontario? if you are than i remember you. i think we did NSCE at the same time. if not than forget eveything i have just said.


I believe your referring to CWO Sheppard from the Mississauga MPs ..... or so I've been told by one of the "RSMs" that was from my corps, the female MWO.


----------



## Saorse

wohunter said:
			
		

> I have gold fitness,nsce,cli riflecoach,cross and crown ,first aid, biathlon, german fitness badge,german shooting lanyard,and i took the Germany exchange.plus orinteering medals.



Orienteering medals? As in uniform?  ???


----------



## Jonny Boy

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> I believe your referring to CWO Sheppard from the Mississauga MPs ..... or so I've been told by one of the "RSMs" that was from my corps, the female MWO.



oh ok never mind than.


----------



## p_imbeault

M/Cpl (Second year)Just passed silverstar test at my corps,Cross Rifles with Crown, Adventure Training (if you can call that a qualifaction), Standar First Aid, Bronze Fitness, First year on the rifle team we went to provincials, I applied for camp last year, didn't get my JI's hope to go this year.


----------



## Jonny Boy

i was wondering if anyone knows about the D of E award. i am almost done my silver and i was wondering if i had to go all the way to the exact day i started one year ago. i started in June or July of 04 and will be done most of the stuff before that. the only other thing that needs to go one year is the skill.


----------



## Saorse

You do need that one year: 'tis a requirement, my friend.


----------



## Jonny Boy

ya thats what i thought. so if i finish it while i am at camp than i hand in my essay would i be able to receive it at camp or would i have to wait a while?


----------



## Saorse

I'm not entirely sure, to be honest with you. There are a drove of e-mails for directors to get in touch with; I'm sure they'd know more than me!


----------



## ouyin2000

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> ya thats what i thought. so if i finish it while i am at camp than i hand in my essay would i be able to receive it at camp or would i have to wait a while?


yes

make sure your officers know at the begining of camp that you will be completing the DofE program during camp, and provided that they have enough time, they will present you the award at the closing ceremony for the summer

2 staff cadets were presented with their DofEs (1 Silver and 1 Bronze) by the reviewing officer at the final parade last year at Vernon Army CSTC


----------



## Jonny Boy

good thats what i was hoping. last year at Rocky mountain there were two cadets that both got there bronze D of E on the final parade.


----------



## Saorse

I always meant to do it myself, but was always discouraged on the fact that activities before signing up for the program never counted


----------



## Jonny Boy

arnt you alllowed to backtrack about like a month or something.


----------



## Saorse

If I was allowed to backtrack 3 years I'd be set


----------



## Jonny Boy

ya i don't think that is going to happen. if you start the program tis summer and if you are going back as a course cadet you can start it . but if you are going as staff you wont be able to count any of the activities to your D of E unfortunately.


----------



## Saorse

Eso es la vida!


----------



## Jonny Boy

Sgt Saorse said:
			
		

> Eso es la vida!



English translation please.


----------



## Saorse

"That's life"


----------



## MCpl ???????

MCpl, red star, marksman lv, bronze fitness,

soon to have distinguished marksman after camp this weekend :soldier:


----------



## Holt

My Qulifications are

Corporal Rank
Basic Camp Badge
Green Star Badge
Marksman level 1

 Cpl Holt :soldier:


----------



## Saorse

Where are you in terms of your Red Star training?


----------



## Holt

Sgt Saorse said:
			
		

> Where are you in terms of your Red Star training?




I am just alomost completed Red Star training just going through Star Level exams.

Cpl Holt


----------



## Sgt. Aksentyev

I've almost completed my Gold Star training and i have the following qualifications:

Sergeant Rank
Level 3 Marksman
CLI-Adventure Badge
Gold Fitness

and i will have my first aid qualification next month


----------



## GunnerySgtHartman

Graduated at WO1, Lord Stratcona Medal, 4 years perfect attendance, drill team commander, Athletic instructor staff, athletic instructor course, air cadet instructors course, TAG CTC staff, TAG CTC junior and senior.


----------



## sgt_mandal

hmm, a little update wouldn't hurt.....
Rank: WO2  

Positions: Sqn D/Comd, Flag Party Commander, Drill Team 2 I/C, Senior Band Member

Camps: 
Introduction to aircrew survival (2003 in Greenwood)
Survival Instructors Course (2004 in Bagotville)

Quals:
Level 4 complete now level 5
Standard First Aid
Excellence for fitness
Lord Strathcona Medal (does that go here ??? )


----------



## yoman

*Cough* Level 2 badge *Cough*


----------



## Zedic_1913

WO2_mandal said:
			
		

> hmm, a little update wouldn't hurt.....


I agree

Rank:
None ... awaiting swearing in as an Officer Cadet under ROTP
(Former Army Cadet Chief Warrant Officer)

Appointment: Former RSM, former Drill Team Commander, former Drum Major

Qualifications/Courses:
Master Cadet
Staff Cadet Platoon Warrant Officer
Army Cadet Exchange - Denmark
CLI Military Band
CL Military Band
Basic Military Band
NSCE
JLC/SLC Staff: Course RSM, JLC Sergeant Major, SLC Troop WO (LHQ run courses run on March Break)
Senior Leadership Course & Junior Leadership Course
Emergency First Aid
Marksman
Gold Fitness
Level 3 Clarinet
Level 1 Alto Sax
Level 1 Bagpipes

Awards:
Lord Strathcona Medal
Royal Canadian Legion Cadet Medal of Excellence
Army Cadet Long Service Medal
Bronze Duke of Edinburgh's Award
Leo St John Award and bursary (given to the most senior retiring cadet)
Best Senior NCM
Top NSCE Award (LHQ)
Best Bandsperson Award


----------



## rbaumann_845

Rank:
Warrant Officer Second Class

Appointment: SWO, formerly 204 Flight Commander, formerly Drum Major

Qualifications/Courses:
Glider Wings (CRGS 2004)
Introduction to Instruction Course
TAG CTC: Junior NCO Course 2002, Basic Course Assistant Drill Instructor 2003, Flying Scholarship Review Course Drill Instructor 2004

Emergency First Aid
Basic Glider Pilot (Should be upgraded to Front Seat Familiarization in September)
Marksman
Silver Fitness

Awards:
Silver Duke of Edinburgh's Award
Jim Floyd Award (Top Candidate for Power Pilot Scholarship) - 2005
Top Junior NCO - 2004


----------



## Sgt. Hutchison

I have NSCE and Sergeant
              
               CLI-Adventure 
               CL-Mil band
               Basic- Mil band
               Level 2 snare drum

               Standard First Aid
               Gold Fitness
               Distinguished Marksman


----------



## armygurl_557

I have MCpl and Red Star
Basic P & D
Basic Army
Level 2 Bass Tenor
Silver Fitness
Level One Markman,.. I forget what its called.. First Class I believe?


----------



## Cpl.Banks

Bombadier (Corporal)
Silver star qualified (skipped red star)
Gold Fitness
Distinguished Marksman
Basic Marksman
Provincial level shooting competition
...Thats it...


----------



## condor888000

Update, not much has changed, but meh, all good.

Rank: FSgt

Position: Flt Comd(last known position, likely position in 2 weeks when we go back)

Camps: 
Physical Education and Recreational Training (01, Penhold)
Aircrew Survival(03, last year at Lac Sab)
Glider(1 of 320 nationally, 60 or so regionally, 04 at RGS(A))
Power(1 of 250 nationally, 50 or so regionally, 05, run from EVVRE, trained at Gatineau)

Quals:
Level 5 complete(done training)
Emergency 1st aid
Bronze fitness

Civie quals through cadets:
GPL=Glider Pilot Licence (yes I know it's down twice)
Restricted Radio Operators Permit(Aviation)
PPL=Private Pilot Licence (also down twice)


----------



## Jonny Boy

i just finished staff in an instructors position so i have now qualified for my master cadet. i just hope i get it before i age out in 4 months


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

My uniform has changed a little since the last time I posted.

Warrant Officer
Gold Star Qualified
CLI Adventure
Expert Marksman
Gold Fitness
Emergency First Aid
Army, Navy, Air Force Veterans Cadet Medal of Merit


----------



## Sea Cadet

I have my standard first aid, sail level 2 in a few days, TGII Gunnery, and I am a PO2.


----------



## vadeanu

Hmmm...

Rank: M/Cpl
Camp: Basic P&D, CL, CLI Physical Education & Recreational Training
Shooting: Cross Rifles Level 2
Music: Snare Drumming Level 3
Medic: First Aid
Fitness: Gold Fitness
Star: Silver Star
Medals: ANAVETs Medal of Merit


----------



## Sarah

private
basic (actually, even though I'm old enough for CL and I was too stupid to apply, I was thinking of finding a way to do CLI next year, sry, I thought it would even out)
expert marksman
Gold Fitness
red star

not much yet, but I'm working on it.


----------



## Burrows

Interesting Sarah..you claim to have CL yet your blog says otherwise.


----------



## nowhere_man

I gotta ask you Army cadet guys what do those stars mean. I'm in Air Cadets so we don't get those. is it like your level badge or something?


----------



## ouyin2000

nowhere_man said:
			
		

> I gotta ask you Army cadet guys what do those stars mean. I'm in Air Cadets so we don't get those. is it like your level badge or something?


Think of it this way:

Green Star = Level 1
Red Star = Level 2
Silver Star = Level 3
Gold Star = Level 4
National Star = Level 5


----------



## nowhere_man

OK so there like our proficiency badges for the diffrent levels compleated.


----------



## brad16

green star


----------



## ouyin2000

nowhere_man said:
			
		

> OK so there like our proficiency badges for the diffrent levels compleated.


correct, although not everyone does go through every star level in a different year. if someone joins late (for example if they are 14 or 15 and join) then they may be skipped through green and/or red star. and a lot of people i know tend to do their Gold star and National Star Exam in the same year.


----------



## MCpl ???????

Master Corporal
Silver Star
CL
Standard First Aid
Distinguished Marksmen
Provincials Shooting Competition Pin
Bronze Fitness


----------



## solid1191

I dont know what qualifications i got under my belt  8)


----------



## Burrows

If you want to be smart.  Don't post.


----------



## Saorse

142Highlander said:
			
		

> I dont know what qualifications i got under my belt   8)



Lovely.  

Speaking of qualifications, does anyone have a photograph of the Major General Howard medal? I've never been able to come across such a thing all summer when one of my cadets asked me to try and find it for her in July, and I never even _thought_ of asking here.


----------



## solid1191

its down there somewhere. any recipients on this forum?


----------



## Burrows




----------



## tyr

Just updating my list of qual's

Gold Star
Advanced Course Pilot Pioneer
CLI Adventure

Marksman level 2
Pipes level 2
St John's Wilderness First Aid(higher than standard)
Gold Fitness

Civie side things
S100 Fire suppression course
Pleasure Craft Operator Card


----------



## primer

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

>



Well done


----------



## Burrows

primer said:
			
		

> Well done


  All  I can say Mr. Primer is that google..IS my homeboy.


----------



## Restoule

Basic Army cadet-Blackdown 2003
Basic Marksman-Connaught 2004
Army Cadet Leader Marksman-Connaught 2005

I won Top shot in Basic marksman and also qualified as a Distinguished marksman and gold fitness.
During CL Marksman I won top shot at the Clem Tremblay match at 500 yards, top shot at the Alain Morion match at 600 yards, I was in a team who won the Buell team match, and I also won 3rd place overall...firing the C11 5.56mm target rifle.
Next year I will be firing the C12A1 7.62mm target rifle at Army Cadet Leader Instructor Marksman.

I am a qualified emergency first aider and am in gold star. I'm also a Sergent and platoon commander.


----------



## yoman

Might as well

Basic 2005 Bagotville
Some sort of range qualification. They didn't tell me but probably marksman or first class marksman
Level 2 Completed

Besides that I'm an LAC and a member of Flag Party.


----------



## mcpl_spunky

WO Soarse how many promotions did you recieve in a year ?


----------



## Conquistador

Hello all, first poster here.

Here's a list of all the courses and qualifications I've done:

Basic Pipes 'n Drums - 2003 (Lvl. 2)
CL Pipes 'n Drums - 2004 (Lvl. 3)
CLI Pipes 'n Drums - 2005 (Lvl. 4)
ACUC Open Water Diver - 2005
Gold fitness
Standard First Aid
Silver Star

Awards I've recieved:
Best Cadet - 2004
Top Musician - 2004
Top Piper - Blackdown CTC 2005
ANAVET's Medal - Blackdown CTC 2005 (K - Coy)

I'm currently a MCpl, the Pipe Sgt, section commander, and piping instructor of the band. Almost none of this really matters right now 'cause I put in my paperwork for the reserves on Tuesday. ;D


----------



## schwaschwa

I'm an air cadet here 

Rank: Sgt.

Position: Squadron Warrant Officer

Level: 5 (in progress)

Camps: Intro to Leadership, Technical Training (aircraft servicing)

Qualifications: Emergancy first aid, marksmanship level 3 (expert) [Ive got a level 3 qualification on air rifles and on enfields]

Anual inspection awards: Most promising junior NCO, top academic marks for level 2 and 4, perfect attendance 2 years

Glider flights: 12 (I should have gotten my license last summer, but I was too tall)

I think that covers it all.


----------



## Saorse

mcpl_spunky said:
			
		

> WO Soarse how many promotions did you recieve in a year ?



Well it's not really something to look at with me, really: I joined when I was 15. I was a Pte at 15, a Cpl at 16, and then a M/Cpl, Sgt, and WO at 17, which is where I'll be finishing off the cadet career. Any other "late joiners" probably had similar experiences as well, NSCE provided.


----------



## Jonny Boy

i joined when i was 15. i spent around 7 months at each rank.


----------



## RSM Irish Cream

Good day all,

This is my first post on this forum.

my quailifications are:
Master cadet (with three years of staff)
MWO
WAS the Drum major of the band
5 year service medel w/ two bars
Rocky Moutain NACSTC - Leadership & challenge
Basic, CL and CLI
Level three drumer
Gold fitness
Standard first aid/CPR level C
Shooting level three

Plus I was the C/RSM of Connaught Army National Summer Training Centre this last summer 2005

anyways thats me.

   :cheers:


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

Hey Irish Cream, are you a foot guard? If you were your my WO from Basic Marksman at Connaught!


----------



## RSM_Conroy

Well it's been a while now. Aside from what is posted in my signature. I was Top drill team commander for COA in 1998, on the skill @ arms team in 1993, 1994,1996. Flag Party Commander for 1 yr, Drill sgt/maj for 1 yr. Ceremonial Guard commader 3 yrs. Cross Rifle and Crown, Standard Firstaid, Top of class green through gold star. Lord strathcona pin.  Gold Fitness


----------



## Jonny Boy

C/RSM_Conroy said:
			
		

> Well it's been a while now. Aside from what is posted in my signature. I was Top drill team commander for COA in 1998, on the skill @ arms team in 1993, 1994,1996. Flag Party Commander for 1 yr, Drill sgt/maj for 1 yr. Ceremonial Guard commader 3 yrs. Cross Rifle and Crown, Standard Firstaid, Top of class green through gold star. Lord strathcona pin.  Gold Fitness



what is a lord strathcona pin? is it ssomething that was used in the 90's when you were a  cadet?


----------



## ryanmann356

Silver star, Legion medal, standard first aid, Riflecoach, crown cross rifles, Bronze Zone shooting award, best new recruit, bronze fitness, Acting WO. :warstory:


----------



## Zedic_1913

RSM Irish Cream said:
			
		

> Good day all,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum.
> 
> my quailifications are:
> Master cadet (with three years of staff)
> MWO
> WAS the Drum major of the band
> 5 year service medel w/ two bars
> Rocky Moutain NACSTC - Leadership & challenge
> Basic, CL and CLI
> Level three drumer
> Gold fitness
> Standard first aid/CPR level C
> Shooting level three
> 
> Plus I was the C/RSM of Connaught Army National Summer Training Centre this last summer 2005
> 
> anyways thats me.
> 
> :cheers:



Congrats on RSM of Connaught, I remember being in your company back in 2001 as course cadets.


----------



## Nicolas

MWO
NSCE is a given
Lord Strathcona Medal
5 Year Service is in the mail
Standard First Aid
Silver Fitness
Marksman Level three

Camps
2005 - Outward Bound Scotland - Connaught
2004 - AC Pioneer - Vernon
2003 - CLI Adventure - Whitehorse
2002 - CL - Vernon
2001 - Basic Marksman - Vernon

Next plan for summer is staffing or para(yes I know I'll have to work on fitness).


----------



## ouyin2000

Nicolas said:
			
		

> NSCE is a given


Actually, it is not a given, ever for a MWO...sadly



			
				Nicolas said:
			
		

> 2001 - Basic Marksman - Vernon


Then you were in Bravo company, and slept in the same quarters as the CLI Rifle Coach cadets...I was in Rifle Coach that year...


----------



## Nicolas

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> Then you were in Bravo company, and slept in the same quarters as the CLI Rifle Coach cadets...I was in Rifle Coach that year...



Heh, small world, you may have even coached me.


----------



## ouyin2000

Most likely, we did rotate cadets that we coached...but it's hard to remember them all since there was 2 intakes


----------



## c.jacob

Army Cadets Master Cadet, CLI D&C, CLI Patrolling, Standard First Aid, Bronze Fitness, Legion Medal of Excellence, Army Cadet Service Medal.


----------



## Black Watch

I was:

MWO
Master Cadet
CLI P/D
CLI Adventure
Lord Strathcona's medal
75th Annyversary RCL medal
gold Fitness
First class shoter
Had been drum major due to medical conditions
Pipe sagrent
CSM
Level 4 piper
standard first aid
and that's it...


----------



## Pronto123

What I had:

1996-2002 (1996-1997 -> 3FER/ 1997-2002 -> GGHG) 
CWO
RSM of 2402 GGHG RCACC
CL (Delta 1999)
CLI D&C (2000)
Leadership & Challenge (RMNACSTC) (2001)
Basic Plt WO (India Coy 2002)
Cross Rifles & Crown
Standard First Aid
Gold Fitness
NSCE
Master Cadet
LSM
Long Service Medal should be on its way

Don't really remember, I think that's it.


----------



## Black Watch

Kenchin said:
			
		

> What I had:
> 
> 1996-2002 (1996-1997 -> 3FER/ 1997-2002 -> GGHG)
> CWO
> RSM of 2402 GGHG RCACC
> CL (Delta 1999)
> CLI D&C (2000)
> Leadership & Challenge (RMNACSTC) (2001)
> Basic Plt WO (India Coy 2002)
> Cross Rifles & Crown
> Standard First Aid
> Gold Fitness
> NSCE
> Master Cadet
> LSM
> Long Service Medal should be on its way
> 
> Don't really remember, I think that's it.


I was put on alpha by mistake for 3 days in 2000...1 platoon


----------



## recce_69er

well i had  my - NSCE, 2 years staff, MWO,  bronze fitness, 125 pin , First aid, level 4 P&D drums, and level 2 alto sax, CLI P&D, Long service Medal.

C/MWO. Marier (ret)


----------



## Pronto123

Black Watch said:
			
		

> I was put on alpha by mistake for 3 days in 2000...1 platoon


HAHAHAHA! I was in Bravo by mistkae for the first few days... I think we actualy exchanged each other's spots!
I was 1 PLT Bravo (Tent 1) for a few days... then moved to 1 PLT Alpha (Tent 3)



> 1996-2002 (1996-1997 -> 3FER/ 1997-2002 -> GGHG)
> CWO
> RSM of 2402 GGHG RCACC
> CL (Delta 1999)
> CLI D&C (2000)
> Leadership & Challenge (RMNACSTC) (2001)
> Basic Plt WO (India Coy 2002)
> Cross Rifles & Crown
> Standard First Aid
> Gold Fitness
> NSCE
> Master Cadet
> LSM
> Long Service Medal should be on its way



Yea I forgot Duke of Ed (Bronze)


----------



## Dane

When I was   Cadet, three weeks ago:

Rank: C/CWO

Summer Training:

CL 2001 Vernon DCoy 14Pl
CLI D&C 2002 Vernon ACoy 3Pl
L&C 2003 Rocky Mnt ACoy 1Pl
CLI D&C DS WO 2004 ACoy 2Pl
CL, CLI D&C CSM 2005 E and G Coys respectivly

Qualifications, Awards, and Other Fun Stuff

National Star 2003
Int'l Expedition 2003
National Star PlWO 2004, with Ryan

Marksmanship II (a miracle, ussually I couldn't hit a wall in front of me) 2003
Gold Fitness (except when I joined and I was fat, then   I had Bronze LOL) Several times, obviously...
Emerg. First Aid 2002, 2004
Master Cadet 2004

Bronze D of E 2004

LSM 2004
RCLCME 2002
ACSM 5 2005

LCol Lake Top Army Cadet in BC 2005

General good times all around. 2000-2005


----------



## Dane

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> (they always found a way to screw me ot of a fitness level at camp, or LHQ)


This probably doesnt include you, but most people don't have a clue how the scoring works, and they then don't receieve the level they want. Most people don't get that the lowest common catagory qualified is your level.


----------



## Silent

Rank: F/Sgt

Unit: 299 RCACS

Camps: Basic- 2003 (GACSTC)
           Introduction to Rifle Coaching- 2004 (CRPTC)
           Introduction to Aviation- 2005 (RGS-A)

Other: 
          Parade Position: Squadron Warrant Officer
          Level: 5
          Zone shooting competition
          Rifle Team Captain
          Distinguished Marksman


----------



## Sgt. Migs

Sgt, Standard first aid, Bronze, CLI Drill and Ceremonial, Silver Star [Skipped gold, doing my nsce this year]

and thats about it lol...prolly the lowest qualified sgt in my corps lol


----------



## fourninerzero

Rank- C/WO1
Positions-flight 2IC, Flight comd, SWO, Sqn D/Comd, Sqn comd, NCOIC adventure, NCOIC survivial,  Training NCO, Training officer.
Courses- basic, aircrew, Intro to instruction, survivial instructor. all were top flight for my years/intakes.
Staff on SIC twice as a f/sgt.
Awarded leigon and lord strat medals.
Top cadet once, top flight commander twice.
C/CWO for Survivair in its startup year.
Standard first aid.


----------



## Black Watch

now, after a while, private, 031 qualified, but joining a logistics unit as 935


----------



## S.Stewart

List of Quals:

Camps:
Basic-BACSTC-H Coy-98
Cadet Leader-BACSTC-G Coy-99
CLI D&C-BACSTC-A Coy-00
(note: BACSTC-is Blackdown Army Cadet Summer Trg Centre, before the 3 elements and the name change)

Staff:
S/SGT-Blackdown-H Coy-02
S/SGT-Blackdown-I Coy-03
S/SGT-Blackdown-E Coy-04

Rank: MWO-Retired as of Sept 2004

Other Quals:
-Standard First Aid with CPR
-Distingushed Marksman
-Brozne Fitness 
-Gold Star
-Certified on the 25pdr Gun Howiter Artillery Field Gun.  

Medals/Awards

- Legion Medal
-Army Cadet Service Medal 2 bar= 7 Years 
-Top Shot in corps
-Piles of NCO award etc, not going to list them, too many after 7 years.
-Bronze Duke of Ed
-CO's Commendation from Blackdown Commanding Officer 04
-Certificate of Service
-Service Plaque 
There you have it, nothing special typical Cadet Career


----------



## muskrat89

> Certified on the 25pdr Gun Howiter Artillery Field Gun.



And what kind of certification would that be?

Why would anyone get certified on a gun that has been out of service for so many years?

 ???


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Probably certified just enough to fire blanks for parades, then clean it. Not really to bring the gun to action and engage. Just my guess.


----------



## S.Stewart

recceguy said:
			
		

> Probably certified just enough to fire blanks for parades, then clean it. Not really to bring the gun to action and engage. Just my guess.




Basicly we use the field gun owned by 10th field bty assoc. which sits in the links and winks/10th field bty armories. Our cadets are taught pretty much the entire proceedure, take it in and out of action, how to lay the gun, make correction, load and unload (yeah we use blanks which are shotgun shells inserted into the bottom where they bore a hole in the casings).

Basicly we set up a gun detachment entirely cadet run, minus the safety coordinator which was when i was out the cadet corps gun detachment for my seven years in cadets it was Dave Hagan. We do not simply fire blanks, we do demos and go through the entire proceedure, granted for demos it is a set up we use roughly the same numbers but of course, the orginal bearing we take off the theordolite (spelling) changes. 

We train the cadets on all 6 postions plus GPO (not the whole deal with that, just the basics) so everyone can do everything technically. It's basicly a way of tying us to our history, and get some interaction with those who actually served on that guns, and believe it or not my last year the detachment myself included, could do the whole demo with any numbers with at least 3 corrections, was pretty quick, doing the full procedure with Dave Hagan timing it, we could put a round in the air every minute if we were firing live ammo...Mr. Hagan always figured that wasnt bad for a cadet corps.

So basicly our gun detachment was used for demos for 10th field assoc..any time the battery was doing any type of anything big as far as cermonial, we were there to fire off the gun, we did tons of demos for the public, Canada day, and of course our own annual.


----------



## S.Stewart

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> And what kind of certification would that be?
> 
> Why would anyone get certified on a gun that has been out of service for so many years?
> 
> ???




Because would you let a bunch of cadets play with a howitzer?...we are a cadet corps not a reserve unit. As far as I know when the whole deal was first set up, the cadet corps had an interesting time getting the army cadet league to actually agree to let us do it, obviously we got what we wanted.


----------



## muskrat89

> Because would you let a bunch of cadets play with a howitzer?...we are a cadet corps not a reserve unit



Right, which is why I questioned the use of the term "certification". To me, a "certification" implies a more..umm.. practical qualification. Regardless, you explained it pretty thoroughly. Sounds like a pretty neat program.


----------



## cadet-wright

My rank: Private (for us it's gunner, artillery corps)
Everything else: 
Distinguished marksman and a place on our rifle team
Standard first aid
2nd place Junior medal at local marksmanship competition
And, as S.Stewart mentioned up there, my corps fires the 25 pounder field gun on annual and other stuff...I'm a meber of a detachment for that too. I'm either a number two or four...I love firing off stuff. I'm glad we got what we wanted, that gun is the coolest thing and to operate it is really neat...next saturday is our next practise. YEY!


----------



## bbbb

Air Studies, Standard First Aid, Basic Air Cadet, Level 5, Bronze Physical Fitness, Sergeant, Pilot License, Radio operator's certificate...

Oh, I forgot to write down: Flight Comd (Acting), Dep Flight Comd, Flag Party (Sqn and Cdn flag), drill team, Level 3 Senior Instructor...


----------



## 3RCR_Jones

Hi

Were do I start
Rank: CWO
Position:RSM
Qual: CLI Rifle Coach, NSCE, Standard First Aid, Gold PT, Cross and Crown, Zone pin, Cannought pin, Tower Wings (No Guff its a unit thing)

Euro Challenge cannought, Best Silver Star, Citizenship Award,  Attendance award
Medals to be: Service medal and either Lord Strat or Legion or both


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

3RCR_Jones said:
			
		

> Medals to be: Service medal and either Lord Strat or Legion or both



Thats a little arrogant, don't you think? What makes you sure that you recieve the Lord Strat or Legion? I can tell you that you won't be awarded both because they can't be awarded in the same year.


----------



## Burrows

Also, the Lord Strat states that it isn't simply to be awarded to the highest ranking cadet, there must be some merit behind it.


----------



## rmc_wannabe

WO
1 Platoon Commander 2881 Scarborough Rifles RCACC
ITIC 2003
CLI 2004
Experienced Marksman
Standard First Aid
Gold Fitness
NSCE
ACSM


----------



## sgt_mandal

Rank: WO2  

Positions: Squadeon Deputy Commander, Flag Party and Guard's instructor and senior, Drill Team 2 I/C

Camps: 
Introduction to aircrew survival (2003 in Greenwood)
Survival Instructors Course (2004 in Bagotville)

Quals:
Level 5
Standard First Aid
Excellence for fitness

Lord Strath

Update!


----------



## yoman

mandal said:
			
		

> Rank: WO2
> 
> Positions: Squadeon Deputy Commander, Flag Party and Guard's instructor and senior, Drill Team 2 I/C
> 
> Camps:
> Introduction to aircrew survival (2003 in Greenwood)
> Survival Instructors Course (2004 in Bagotville)
> 
> Quals:
> Level 5
> Standard First Aid
> Excellence for fitness
> 
> Lord Strath
> 
> Update!



Didn't you forget the long service medal?


----------



## sgt_mandal

I don't have that blasted thing yet. Filled the form thing out a few months ago. We'll see whether or not the near future holds some extra bling.


----------



## WO2 Gubbels

Retired WO2
  From 862 Royal Canadian Air Cadet Squadron

 Attended: Basic 99, SIC 01, ACIC 02, Tech 03, Power 04, and officer staff Tech 05. 
 Won top cadet at LHQ 2000.  

  Was a flight commander for many years, and ran sqn FTX's for 2.5 years.  Was a level 2 and level 3 primary instructor (2 seperate years)  

 I have my:

  radio operators (avionics) license
  Private Pilots License
  Possession and Acquisition License
  NLS and all pre-courses of course
  St. John standard FA with CPR C
  Boating card

   thats the stuff that comes to mind off hand, studying for my ham and A+ exams right now


----------



## vadeanu

Warrent Officer
NSCE
Anavets Medal (PERT)
Cross rifles (lvl 2 =/)
First Aid
Drumming Level 3
Gold Fitness


----------



## ryanmann356

Warrant Officer
Legion Medal of excellence
First aid
Crown cross rifles
riflecoach qualification
bronze zone competition pin
gold star


----------



## armygurl09

Master Bombardier
Basic Marksmin
Green Star
Marksman Lvl 3
Silver Lvl Fitness
Top First Year 2005


----------



## qyrang

M/Cpl G. Chandler
337 Queens York Rangers Toronto
Joined: September 2004

Field Craft Proficiency-2006
Possession Licence-Junior
Level 1 Drummer 2005
3rd Junior Shooter at Zone Rifle Comp. 2006
Expert Marksman (Cross and III) 2006
Standard First Aid 2005
Drill Team 2006
Red Star 2006
Top Drummer (Basic) J-Coy 2005
Basic Band (Blackdown) 2005
Gold Fitness 2006
and
Boaters Licence


----------



## Muir

I just wrapped up my first year of cadets so I don't have many qualifications. I have:

rank: Corporal
star level: red (I was advanced so I did green and red star this year)
qualifications:
-basic piper
-first class marksmen
-standard first aid (I actually got 100% on my test)
awards (my corps): 
-most improved cadet
-top musician (97% for my basic level testing this May, been playing since February)

And I am going to CL in Vernon this summer and I am going to try to transfer to pipes and drums, and if not I'll still get CL,


----------



## qyrang

That's really good Muir. You've done really well in one year, keep up the good work.


----------



## MCpl ???????

I now have:
Gold Star
Distinguished Marksmen
Sargeant
Emergency First Aid
Gold Fitness
Cadet Leader
Provincials Shooting Tournament Pin


----------



## 1feral1

Muir said:
			
		

> -most improved cadet



This is what I like to hear!

Good on ya Muir, this alone is an outstanding achievement!

Have a good summer at Camp.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## BobDylan

I've got..

Rank: WO 2
level: 5
Position: SWO, Drill team commander
Camps/Qualifications: Basic, ITAC, AVN Tech, civilian Ground school
Awards: Royal London Military Institute award


----------



## AIC_2K5

Hey Guys

Rank: WO2 
Level: 7 (level 5 if you want to be all technical 'n stuff ;D )
Position: Sqdn DEPCOM, DT Cdr
Quals: Std First Aid, ITPERTC, AIC, Basic Flight Staff
Awards: Top Jnr NCO, Top Snr NCO, Top Level 5, Lord Strathcona's, Long Service 

I hate medals, I think they mean d**k all. They misrepresent cadets; I have met some outstanding NCOs with zero medals and other crappy ones with a chest full of them. Also, I think the Cadet LS medal is the stupidest creation I've seen in my cadet career. I geuss it's to encourge retention, but giving a cadet a shiny medal for being in cadets for 4 years is like giving a baby a medal for breathing. Sigh...medals...I only wear them because my officers tell me I have to...  :-\
[rant off]

 :threat:


----------



## Klc

Rank Attained: C/Sgt.
Quals:
Gold Star
Standard First Aid
Marksman
Basic, Cadet Leader
Awards:
Top Gold Star Cadet
Highest Appointment:
Acting Pl/WO, 3 Platoon (Recruit Platoon)


----------



## foxtwo

I'm qualified to fly any Glider  ^-^


----------



## condor888000

After a checkout/conversion. And you'll find you're far from the only one on here with that privilege either...


----------



## Dunderbee

Rank: C/ Sgt. Brandi Flath
Position: My core doesn't have many Senior NCOs so we kind of switch off every so often, but when there's a band on parade I'm the bass drummer.
Star Level: Gold Star,
Fitness: Silver Fitness,
Band qualifications: Level III Bass and Tenor,
First Aid: Standerd First-Aid,
Camp Qualifications: 
Basic Army Cadet, 
CL Pipes and Dums, 
CLI Pipes and Drums.
..And I'm hopeing for eather Advanced Pipes and Drums in Rocky or Band Staff in Vernon.


----------



## RCD_Cadet

Silver star
Gold fitness
standard frist aid
Expert Marksman
CL
flag party cmdr
drill team 2i/c


----------



## 2919GandSF

Rank: Sgt
Position: Piper / Silver star instructor
Star Level: NSCE
Qualifications: 
Expert Marksmen 
Gold Fitness, 
Emergency First Aid
Piper badge
Camp Qualifications: 
Basic Army Cadet Marksman 
CL
CLI Adventure
Army Cadet Exchange Outward Bound Wales
Awards: 
Top NSCE Cadet Award (05-06)
Top Gold Star Cadet Award (05-06)
Most Proficient Cadet (Orienteering) (05-06)
Top Silver Star Cadet Award (04-05)
Barrie Police Community Service award (03-04)


----------



## wannabe SF member

I have:

red star 
emergency FirstAid 
leader course, 
gold fitness 
first class marksman


----------



## soldier-of-misfortune

2 in Air, current serving my 2nd in Army. 

Rank: Sargent
fitness: gold
Zone shoot pin
Acting DSM position
silver ZET training
CLI Adventure
ITLC(air)
Basic(air)
Top junior NCO award
Standards NCO
Standard first aid
First class marksman.

I could care less if they demoted me and spat in my face as long as I can get to do B/ para like my dad did. 

Cheers.


----------



## frazzledazzle

Rank: Warrant Officer
Position: Technical Warrant Officer (It's a staff position, i'm the Snr NCO in charge of Operations, Training, and Administration)

I have:
NSCE
Gold Fitness Level
Distinguished Markmans
Emgency First Aid
Leadership and Challenge (Rocky Mountain NACSTC)
Cadet Leaer (Blackdown ACSTC)
Zone Biathalon Pin
Scuba Diver Pin
Mock Wings
Rocky Mountain NACSTC Pin


----------



## soldier-of-misfortune

frazzledazzle said:
			
		

> Rank: Warrant Officer
> Position: Technical Warrant Officer (It's a staff position, i'm the Snr NCO in charge of Operations, Training, and Administration)
> 
> I have:
> NSCE
> Gold Fitness Level
> Distinguished Markmans
> Emgency First Aid
> Leadership and Challenge (Rocky Mountain NACSTC)
> Cadet Leaer (Blackdown ACSTC)
> Zone Biathalon Pin
> Scuba Diver Pin
> Mock Wings
> Rocky Mountain NACSTC Pin



How can you get the scuba pin? One of my buddies wants to get that, he already scuba dives.

Sweet with the rocky mountain stuff man, you in Alberta or something?


----------



## frazzledazzle

One of the officers at my cadet corp ran the scuba course so he just gave us the padi scuba pin you can pick up from most dive shops. It's not actually a RCAC pin, it goes under regimental acoutrements or something like that.

Rocky Mountain is a National camp, says it in the title, Rocky Mountain National Army Cadet Summer Training Centre. I'm actually from Ottawa area.


----------



## soldier-of-misfortune

Ah, cool. Thanks man, i'll give him a shout. Yeah, that sounds fun, but I kind of messed up a lot of my chances for advanced training like that by switching from air to army. I Don't regret though. Alright, thanks again man, cheers!


----------



## frazzledazzle

Don't give up on that advanced camp yet, if you fall within the age category, have NSCE and can find some way of getting a CO's recommendation then you can do Rocky Mountain with almost no prior camp experience. I went to camp with a guy only Basic Cadet qualified. I myself only have CL.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

frazzledazzle said:
			
		

> It's not actually a RCAC pin, it goes under regimental acoutrements or something like that.



In CATO 46-01(Army Cadet Dress Regulations) you will find that section 22 prohibits the wearing of such pins- 


> 22. This CATO details the dress policy and
> authorized items of dress. If an item of wear is
> not included in this CATO, it is not authorized
> and shall not be worn.
> 
> a. any form of CF uniform or cadet
> uniform, past or present, not described
> in this CATO;
> 
> b. any form of CF Mess Dress, past or
> present;
> 
> c. badges of rank or insignia of the CF
> other than authorized cadet rank and
> insignia; and
> 
> *d. locally produced corps, course and
> exchange pins.*



Don't just assume that its authorized for wear just because you received the pin from an officer.


----------



## frazzledazzle

My ACO has inspected our cadet corps and she said that they're the same as Rocky Mountain and Connaught pins being worn, officially not allowed, but one of those things they're not really worried about.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

Yes things like that are usually passed over, and no one really says anything but why continue the wearing of an unauthorized uniform part? Whats the point? I for one can't stand the pins on the cadet uniforms in the first place, so adding all the unauthorized pins just irks me even more. 

I am a convert though so I can understand where your coming from. I used to enjoy jazzing up my uniform as much as I could, but now I prefer the simpler uniforms like the CF tunic for RSMs (just the rank badge, RCAC badge, and medals)


----------



## frazzledazzle

I'm a bit of both, our cadet corp wears old Artillery Patrol Dress (can be seen in the unathorized uniform thread), and in that we wear only rank, NSCE and marksman qualifications. They're for C/Sgts and up, and we only wear those on COs parades and other special occasions. But for my cadet tunic, I like all the flashy pins and badges.


----------



## pte.allen

drum major, Gunner Trade group 1, first aid, Petty Officer 2nd class, sail 3,marksman 4, bugler


----------



## hotte2719

im out off the cadets for now onw years

I was  CWO  RSM of CC 2719 cote des neiges

Strachona medal
legion medal
Service medal
and golden jublly medal

My gold award of edimboug price

I ave my master CDT ( i ave do staff at Valcartier)
Gold fitness
expert Marksman
Intruceur in first aid 
drum major

Music
PIPE 3
Trumpet 3
Drum 2
Tuba 2
Sax alto 1
sax tenor 1

CLI D&C
CL
Music basic

that it i think


MArc-Antoine Hotte


----------



## hotte2719

i ave forget my muck tower Wing and biathlon pin


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Just a few spelling and gramatical corrects.



			
				hotte2719 said:
			
		

> I'm out off the cadets for now one year
> 
> I was a CWO and RSM of CC 2719 Cote des Neiges
> 
> Strathcona medal
> Legion medal
> Cadet LongService medal
> and Golden Jubilee medal
> 
> My Duke of Edinburgh's Gold Award
> 
> I have my master CDT [<----- Not sure what you mean?] ( i have done staff at Valcartier)
> Gold fitness
> expert Marksman
> First Aid Instructor
> drum major
> 
> Music
> PIPE 3
> Trumpet 3
> Drum 2
> Tuba 2
> Sax alto 1
> sax tenor 1
> 
> CLI D&C
> CL
> Music basic
> 
> that'sit I think
> 
> 
> MArc-Antoine Hotte


----------



## hotte2719

sorry for my english im french


----------



## Nfld Sapper

No problem just trying to help you out.


Joyeux Noel!


----------



## hotte2719

and the master cadets  im want mean wean you do a instruction staff you receve this nomination


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Ok, I think the english term is Staff Cadet. Can any cadet please confirm this.


----------



## hotte2719

actuly im sure is MASTER CADET  in french IS CADET Maitre


----------



## medaid

There's a Master Cadet qual. One large Star with crossed swords beneath it right? A circular badge?


Didn't know you can be a First-Aid instructor in Cadets interesting.


----------



## hotte2719

yes you can be a instructor like me i have do my cours at st john first aid and my first responder cours but no badge existe fort  first responder


----------



## medaid

Yup because First Responder is not a qual recognized in the CF. Who'd you do your FRs with?


----------



## Burrows

FR doesn't make you qualified to instruct it.  There is a separate course and several hours of work required before you're allowed to instruct a class by yourself.


----------



## GuNnEr@2853

Gunner's Lanyard
CLI Drill and Ceremonial
Gold Star
Bronze Fitness
Emergency First Aid
Sgt rank

Getting soon: Army Cadet Service Medal (I was supposed to get it before christmas but the CO wasn't at cadets)


----------



## q_1966

MedTech said:
			
		

> Yup because First Responder is not a qual recognized in the CF. Who'd you do your FRs with?



As a Casulty Clearer on ship, it is a requirement to be Medical First Responders Qualified (mine was done through St. Johns Ambulance)
unless that was sarcasm...


----------



## faraz_oman

i dont have anything yet


----------



## Sgt.Ibell

Hi all, 
My Qualifications in Australia are:
First Aid
ADS (Assistant Directory Staff)
and last but not least Drill Instructor


----------



## Greymatters

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> FR doesn't make you qualified to instruct it.  There is a separate course and several hours of work required before you're allowed to instruct a class by yourself.



And the badge for instructor qualification does not have crossed swords...  

It looks like this except without the little horsies galloping around the cross...


----------



## kratz

CMP 11/06  is the reference stating who is and is not allowed to receive which levels of first aid/CPR. The reference states that First Responder training is for ship's casualty clearers (as mentioned above), ambulance drivers, QL5 Hull Tech students and others as directed by Commanding Officers (in my experience, most often divers and first aid instructors).


----------



## GuNnEr@2853

So I now have my army cadet service medal...got it 2 weeks ago tomorrow


----------



## kayla748

Here we go...

Rank: WO2

Positions held:

Barnstormer Flight Member (2003-2005)
Spitfire Flight Member- Assistant, Assistant Lead Snare (2005-2006)
Spitfire Flight Member- Assistant Lead Snare (2006-2007)
Cadet Squadron Deputy Commander- (present)

Awards: 

Bronze Duke of Edinburgh (2005)
Silver Duke of Edinburgh (2006)
Most Improved Cadet (2005)
Best Bandmember (2006)

Qualifications:

Standard First Aid (2005)
Marksman (2006)
First Class Marksman (2007)
Distinguished Marksman (2008)

Camps:

ITLC (GACSTC 2005)
ITAC (RGS (A) 2006)
SIC (GACSTC 2007)
~accepted for Survival Staff GACSTC 2K8~

Medals: 

RCLCME (2007)
Air Cadet Long Service Medal (pending-2008)

Others:

1 year perfect attendance pin (2005)
2 year perfect attendance pin (2006)
3 year perfect attendance pin (2007)
4 year perfect attendance pin (2008)
Top Recruiter (2008)


----------



## BrendanJackson

NSCE
Gold Fitness
Distinguished marksmen
MWO
Emergency First Aid
CLI Adventure

MLE Shortly..


----------



## MedTechStudent

Oh jeez Cadet qualification, ummm its been over a year but...

Standard/Emergency First Aid
Distinguished Marksmen (the daisy did all the work though)
Drill Instructor
Lead Tip (Drum Section for any who aren't familiar)
And thats it, besides my unofficial award for pushing our WO out of the raft during a white water rafting trip  ;D  He got me back, all ends well.

Other really fun/interesting cadet experiences were our Foreign Exchange trip to England in 2004,  our bush outing where half the cadets tents blew away at night, and last but not least the natural gas leak in the armory causing half the Guard to fall over unconscious while at attention.  

Oh 524 Raider, I miss thee.   :-[


----------



## scottyboy12

2893 Seaforth
C/MWO
C/CSM

Basic Vernon-04
CL Vernon-05
CLI Adventure Whitehorse-06
Outward Bound Wales-07
Basic Parachutist Course: Session 79-2008

NSCE Qualified

Lord Strathcona
Service Medal

Gold Duke of E

Distinguished Marksman
Gold Fitness
Emergency First Aid

Awards:
Top Red Star 2004-05
Best All Round Cadet 2007
Top Attendance 03-08


----------



## adrian_gardo169

Right Sleeve
-NSCE 2009
-Rifle Coach
-Warrent

Left Sleeve 
-Distinguished Marksman
-Gold Fitness
-Emergency First Aid

Left Breast Pocket
-Connaught Pin
-(need to get my regional shooting pin, never recieved it yet)

Parade Position
-Platoon Warrent Officer


----------



## Greymatters

Shouldn't that be 'warrant'...?


----------



## adrian_gardo169

yee it should


----------



## Jarnhamar

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Shouldn't that be 'warrant'...?



Slow day at the office?


----------



## TheBlackCat

i retired a mwo with
master cadet
basic para wings 09
staff wo for cl 2008 blackdown
leadership and challenge 07
LME, service medal 2 bars


----------



## Greymatters

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> Slow day at the office?



My nitpicking break - if you're going to post your own rank-related quals/etc, at least spell it right...


----------



## crooks.a

C/WO
NSCE 2010

Cross 2 Marksman
Emergency First Aid
Bronze Fitness
(plan to achieve Distinguished Marksman, Standard First Aid, and a music level)

Basic Marksman, 2007
CL, 2008
CLI D&C, 2009
CLI Rifle Coach, 2010

ANAVETS Medal of Merit

I am currently the SSM of my home corps, 903 BCD RCACC, which is located in Kelowna, BC. The RSM ages out in October, and I am next in line for that position.


----------



## C-Aitchison

Sergeant
Standard First Aid
Silver Star
Bronze Fitness
Marksmen I (Forget actual qualification name)
Level 3 Musician (Snare)
Level 1 Musician (Trumpet)

Camps:
Basic Band (2008)
CL Band (2009)
CLI Pipes and Drums (2010)


----------



## Nault_army

Right sleeve : 
- NSCE
- Rifle Coach ('09)
- Master Warrant Officer

Left sleeve : 
- Destinguished Marksman
- Silver Star Fitness Level
- Standard First Aid
- Level 3 Musician
- Drill and Ceremonial ('10)

Right breast pocket :
- Legion Medal of Excellence
- 4 year Service Medal

Left breast pocket :
- Silver Shooting Pin


----------



## crooks.a

Nault_army said:
			
		

> Right sleeve :
> - Rifle Coach ('09)
> 
> Left sleeve :
> - Drill and Ceremonial ('10)



Multiple CLI badges are "stacked" on top of each other with 1cm spacing. They remain on the right arm. It looks kind of ridiculous, but that's the regulation. Coincidentally, that's what I had to do with my D&C (2009), and Rifle Coach (2010) badges. CATO 46-01 Annex D states this as follows:

"More than one CLI series of badge can be worn in the order awarded, the badge will be placed 1 cm above the previous CLI badge awarded."


----------



## wildman0101

Military Qualification's are recorded in a 
Classified document called a UER correct.
A Unit Employment Record is a Classified
Document. Eye's only for Snr NCO'S' 
Officer's or as the saying goe's as a need
to know depending on your/their Security 
Classification. Has that changed. Just cur-
ious. 
Scoty B


----------



## Burrows

This is the Cadet/CIC forum.  Cadets do not have UERs.


----------



## Nault_army

crooks.a said:
			
		

> Multiple CLI badges are "stacked" on top of each other with 1cm spacing. They remain on the right arm. It looks kind of ridiculous, but that's the regulation. Coincidentally, that's what I had to do with my D&C (2009), and Rifle Coach (2010) badges. CATO 46-01 Annex D states this as follows:
> 
> "More than one CLI series of badge can be worn in the order awarded, the badge will be placed 1 cm above the previous CLI badge awarded."



Thank you, I will inform myself further on that. And Kat Stevens, thanks for the laugh


----------



## wildman0101

Kyle,
Cadet's Right I stand corrected. Opp's.
Scoty B
Please dont repost as I'am going to 
crawl under the couch,,get all red in 
face and die of embarrassment.
Cheer's Mate.
Scoty B
P.S. you didn't get this message right?
OP/SEC something. Kidding.


----------



## Bowen

I haven't been a cadet for a few months now because I aged out. Haven't seen a lot of Sea Cadets around, so here goes.
Before I aged out:

Rank: CPO1(now Ret'd CPO1)
Position: Coxswain
Summer Training:
-General Training @ HMCS Quadra
-Sail TG1 @ HMCS Acadia
-Sail TG2 @ HMCS Quadra
-Silver Sail @ HMCS Quadra
-Bermuda International Sea Cadet Exchange
-Sail Staff @ HMCS Quadra x2

Qualifications
-Silver Sail 6 (Only 4-10 Sea Cadets earn this a year.)
-White and Bronze Sail Coach Certifications
-Standard First Aid
-ROC and PCOC
-Race Management

I have a little bit of every trade within me. I was in the Band for 4 years, I was the Corps Gunner for 2 years, I have been part of the Seamanship Team for 2 years(and attended a week long training course aboard the SCTV Maple Leaf, 3 times.[Once as the Cox'n])


----------



## formercadet1029

I was a former Army Cadet, joined when I was 12, left when I turned 19 in 1989.

I was the Cadet RSM/CWO, left with Gold Star with Wreath, Advanced First Aide and Crossed Rifles & Crown

Summer Training:

'84 Junior Cadet, Ipperwash
'85 Cadet Leader, Ipperwash
'86 Wilderness Leadership, Petawawa
'87 Leadership and Challenge, Banff
'88 Basic Para, Edmonton
'89 Staff Cadet Wilderness Leadership Basic, Ipperwash

Years later, I received an Army Cadet Long Service medal, with two service bars. I don't recall there being any medal system in place when I was a cadet???


----------



## Nault_army

crooks.a said:
			
		

> Multiple CLI badges are "stacked" on top of each other with 1cm spacing. They remain on the right arm. It looks kind of ridiculous, but that's the regulation. Coincidentally, that's what I had to do with my D&C (2009), and Rifle Coach (2010) badges. CATO 46-01 Annex D states this as follows:
> 
> "More than one CLI series of badge can be worn in the order awarded, the badge will be placed 1 cm above the previous CLI badge awarded."



Where did you find this information ? I have looked online, my officers, the reference manual, they all seem to lead to what I have been doing, putting the second badge on the left sleeve. If you could tell me where you got this information, it would probably relieve some confusion  ???


----------



## RememberanceDay

LS, Top cadet in Phase, Communication (1), First Aid (Bronze Medalion) Not much yet... Range...


----------



## airforce807

Currently,

Rank: Flight Corporal

Position: unknown at this time, it will soon change

Courses: GT '09, BLC '10, LCIC '11

Awards/medals: Top overall cadet on GT and BLC, Top survial and band at my LHQ, and the ANAVETS medal on LCIC this year


----------



## Military Chiklet

Music level 3, Buglers badge, Pipes Badge, First aid...other badges I'm not gonna bother labeling...and no medals (so far)


----------



## Scoobydude

I aged out a year ago but here's what I got 

Before aging out:

Rank: Warrant Officer 2nd Class
Position: Dep Comm/Sqn Comm
Summer camps:
ITPERTC 2008 Alberthead 
Athletic Instructor 2K9 HMSC Ontario (Kingston)
Staff Alberthead 2010

Qualifications:
Standard first aid (First aid team Cpt.)
Reached levels 1-5 and if there was a level 6 and 7 would have that too lol
Snare level 1
Percussion level 1

Awards/Medals:
Most Improved 2008
Top Instructor 2009
Adjutant trophy 2010
Long Service medal
Lord Strathcona medal


Just to clarify I was an Air cadet


----------



## Ambrivian

Sergeant
Section Commander

Fitness and Sports Instructor - 2011
Basic Expedition - 2010
Basic Marksman - 2009

Distinguished Marksman (IV)
Emergency First Aid
Silver Fitness
Gold Star (Training Master Cadet next year!)

I also have a red sash, white belt and red/green lanyard for my uniform, so it's pretty beastly if I do say so myself.


----------

